
On Calendars - blasdel
http://www.panic.com/blog/2009/12/on-calendars/
======
johnthedebs
"Month and Moon are nearly the same word–why don’t they mean the same thing?
The answer, of course, is that they once did."

I'm no etymologist, but this didn't seem so obvious.

~~~
joshu
Same root. See also menses.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Not to mention, our current months almost match up to the moon's phases.

------
wglb
Well, I have had the definition of blue moon wrong for some time now.
Wikipedia gives a pretty thorough rundown currently as well.

------
zacharypinter
I was expecting a post on time management, but was pleasantly entertained with
this instead.

